# [gelöst]Logitech ClearChat Pro USB-Headset

## ibaF

Hi Leute,

ich versuche gerade das Logitech Headset ClearChat Pro zum laufen zu bekommen. Das Headset ist über USB angeschlossen.

lsusb liefert folgende Ausgabe:

```

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:0a0b Logitech, Inc. ClearChat Pro USB

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0cf3:1002 Atheros Communications, Inc. TP-Link TL-WN821N v2 [Atheros AR9001U-(2)NG]

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 03f0:2f17 Hewlett-Packard EWS 2605dn

Bus 002 Device 005: ID 152d:2329 JMicron Technology Corp. / JMicron USA Technology Corp. transcend storejet 25P

Bus 002 Device 006: ID 046d:c069 Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 002 Device 007: ID 04fc:05d8 Sunplus Technology Co., Ltd Wireless keyboard/mouse

```

Weiß jemand welche Treiber ich dafür benötige?

alsa-mixer zeigt mir nur meine Soundkarte an, aber nicht das Headset.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Lg,

Fabi

----------

## Max Steel

Der Treiber heißt usb-audio

du kannst im Kernel (make menuconfig) suchen mit / ("große 7")

Du musst ihn nur als Module einbinden, eigentlich müsste das reichen das der Kernel den Treiber beim erkennen nachlädt und alsamixer ihn direkt zur Verfügung stellt (im genkernel ist usb-audio bereits vorhanden).

----------

## ibaF

@Max Steel: Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und entschuldige meine späte Rückantwort.

Mit dieser Kernel-Config wird das Headset erkannt.

Leider schaffe ich es nicht, das der Sound aus dem Headset kommt. Ich habe es jetzt mit mpd (+sonata) und dem mplayer getesetet ohne erfolg.

alsamixer zeigt folgendes an:

[img]http://www.abload.de/img/2011-11-28-152256_560lift4.png[/img]

[img]http://www.abload.de/img/2011-11-28-152307_568yjd7m.png[/img]

Als Windowmanager verwende ich Openbox. Ich habe jetzt vorhin den xfce4-mixer installiert und dachte ich könnte dort die Soundkarte für die Ausgabe definieren:

[img]http://www.abload.de/img/2011-11-28-152338_599bodl0.png[/img]

Wenn ich das Micro an dem Headset aktiviere, dann höre ich das was ich sage in den Kopfhörern. Aber wie gesagt keine Musik oder Tonausgabe bei einem Film.

Weiß jemand woran das liegen könnte?

Wie kann ich den die Soundausgabe definieren? Am liebsten wäre mir eine GUI, mit der ich global und einfach switchen kann, wenn ich die Kopfhörer verwenden möchte.

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Glg,

Fabi

----------

## Max Steel

Wie spielst du den Film ab. Du musst deinem Abspielprogramm sagen auf welchem Device er den Ton ausgeben soll, normalerweiße machste das über die Einstellungen unter Audio.

----------

## ibaF

hmmm...bei sonata und dem mplayer ohne gui wird das echt schwer.

kann ich das irgendwie auch global einstellen? so dass alle töne das headset ausgegeben werden?!

Fabi

----------

## Max Steel

jupp.

/etc/mplayer/config für global

oder ~/.mplayer/config für die einzelnen Benutzer.

Wenn das Standard-Device das Headset sein soll wird das schwer, weil normale Headsets (oder besser gesagt das usb-audio Modul) kein Mixing bereitstellt, da müsstest du dir etwas mit dmix oder sonstwas basteln, wo ich dir aber keine Hilfe für geben kann.

Besser wäre alles normal über die Soundkarte auszugeben, und nur die Dinge die auf dem Headset laufen sollen explizit auf dem Headset ausgeben zu lassen.

----------

## XMath

 *ibaF wrote:*   

> hmmm...bei sonata und dem mplayer ohne gui wird das echt schwer.
> 
> Fabi

 

Möp, falsche Antwort   :Wink: 

Gerade hier wirds leicht.

```
mplayer -ao help
```

sollte hoffentlich Infos liefern.

----------

## ibaF

@all: vielen dank für eure Hilfe.

Also das Problem mit dem mpd konnte ich lösen. dort muss folgendes in die config rein:

```
audio_output {

   type      "alsa"

   name      "Logitech USB Headset"

    device      "hw:2,0"   # optional

##   format      "44100:16:2"   # optional

##   mixer_type      "hardware"   # optional

##   mixer_device   "default"   # optional

##   mixer_control   "PCM"      # optional

##   mixer_index   "2"      # optional

}

```

Das richtige Device habe ich hier gefunden:

 *Quote:*   

> fabi@schneki-workstation ~ $ cat /proc/asound/pcm
> 
> 00-00: VT2020 Analog : VT2020 Analog : playback 2 : capture 2
> 
> 00-01: VT2020 Digital : VT2020 Digital : playback 2
> ...

 

Leider weiß ich jetzt noch nicht genau, wie ich das ganze mit dem mplayer mache.

Ausgabe von 

```
mplayer -ao help
```

:

 *Quote:*   

> fabi@schneki-workstation ~ $ mplayer -ao help
> 
> MPlayer SVN-r33094-4.5.3 (C) 2000-2011 MPlayer Team
> 
> Verfügbare Audioausgabetreiber:
> ...

 

Fabi

EDIT: Ich habe für den MPD jetzt noch eine bessere Lösung gefunden.

Ich bin jetzt kurzerhand von Sonata auf GMPC umgestiegen, der bietet die Möglichkeit das Ausgabegerät in einem Menü auszuwählen.

Hier mal die config dazu:

```
audio_output {

        type            "alsa"

        name            "HDA Intel"

        device          "hw:0,0"

}

#USB-Headset

audio_output {

        type            "alsa"

        name            "Logitech USB Headset"

        device          "hw:2,0"        # optional

##      format          "44100:16:2"    # optional

##      mixer_type      "hardware"      # optional

##      mixer_device    "default"       # optional

##      mixer_control   "PCM"           # optional

##      mixer_index     "2"             # optional

}

```

Das erste ist wie im Kommentar zu sehen die "normale" Soundkarte, der zweite Eintrag definiert das USB Headset.

Im Menü "Server" kann dann das Ausgabegerät ausgewählt werden (Vgl. Screenshot)

[img]http://www.abload.de/img/gmpc_auswahlymf86.png[/img]

----------

